# buckeye lake



## shanewolfe02 (Dec 7, 2012)

whats the ice situation? any information is appreciated thanks


----------



## CarolinaKid (Aug 24, 2013)

On Thursday it was unfishable due to ice. Idk about now but imagine much the same. Drove around Alum and all the coves are iced over.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Gonna take alot to get that ice busted up


----------



## shanewolfe02 (Dec 7, 2012)

thanks guys, with the responsibilities at home its not always easy to find out what its like 45 minutes away. I was pretty sure it would be iced up with a little luck maybe it will warm up enough to melt but with the way this winter has started out I won't hold my breath. on the bright side may get to do a little ice fishing this year.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

We were able to fish open water around some docks yesterday due to owners running pumps to keep ice away. No fish but it was nice ti fish open water. Jim if you are reading many thanks.

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

He will, next week let take ralf with us  and buy that time i will have one more spot for us to go fish


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Anybody been on the ice yet? Or seen anyone out there?


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

shroomhunter said:


> Anybody been on the ice yet? Or seen anyone out there?


Sunday we went for open water and there was a shanty on the canal at Fairfield Beach. Middle of lake was open but ice out at the point was about 3 inches.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Shroomhunter, the open water i fished sunday had ice on the edges that had colapsed because of drawdown. I dont ice fish,but looked/seamed scary...

They have been drawing down since nov.15th, and with all the rain forecasted imagine they will continue, they may shut it down for a couple days depending how much falls south..


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

http://weather.weatherbug.com/weath...nter/Camera/Camera.aspx?stat=KVTA&camera=KVTA

I think this is Alexanders landing.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks everyone, I knew they started drawdown as I saw the river at 79 & 70 was flowing good last week, that can cause some issues with ice forming and then collapsing. I'll get out there later today and see what it looks like, good thing is it's pretty shallow where I go however the muck is probably fairly deep.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Hello shroom did you stop and see what The ice looked like?


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

Stopped by yesterday morning at the north shore ramp. The area headed west toward Cranberry was open, however looking east it was froze up. A duck hunter was coming in from the west busting through some pretty good ice to get back to the ramp. Hope that helps.


----------



## shanewolfe02 (Dec 7, 2012)

how's the lake look after this warm spell?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

got one eye at libes, it has open water!!!


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

I also fished buckeye today. Didn't catch anything. But fished one of the canals yesterday and got two nice eyes and a lm bass. Where I was fishing the water had come up at least a foot over night due to the snow melt. Also the canal that come in at liebs was muddy as hell. I'm going to guess if we get all the rain everything will be muddy for a while.


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

Looks like buckeye is open from weather bug live camra. I'm going tomorrow afternoon

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Does anyone know what the water clarity is? Thinking about making a run down there tomorrow but don't want to drive 2 hours if the water is "chocolate milk".


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Jarnos, it's not that good still chocolate milk just got back and no fish to show for it :S


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

I have found the day bite at buckeye is gone only luck is at night. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Welp, im going out today, better than doin nothing. Ill report back in a few hours, not sure what part im fishin yet though

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

All i had happen to me was losing an absolute pig, net got tangled with another rod so i tried to swing her

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jbm_11 (Sep 7, 2010)

Is the lake fishable from the bank at all? Is the still a lot of ice?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

t was open at libes and some at north shore when I was there last


----------



## shanewolfe02 (Dec 7, 2012)

thanks guys think I will have to make a go of it soon


----------



## shanewolfe02 (Dec 7, 2012)

anyone been to the lake today? just wondering how the water looked.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

By the time i left last night pretty much the whole lake was muddy, and it happened fast! All the feeders are dumping in mud to.


----------



## CFRED70 (Sep 11, 2013)

Any word on Buckeye? Open water?


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Lake is wide open as of right now. As the wind slows and temps drop it might make some ice. But should be good to fish.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Any one checked the ice at Buckeye? Hoping to get out by Wednesday if possible based on this colder weather coming.


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

Better get out Wednesday because there is a big warm up at end of next week high 40s with rain

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

